# Motherboard/CPU M2N68-LA Help!!!



## Zach253 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys just dropping it wanting to know some things before I upgrade anything in my rig. I am thinking about upgrading my motherboards processor "Phenom I 9750 socket AM2+ (2.4Ghz)" to a "Phenom II 975 BE socket AM3 3.6Ghz processor". Here is the link to my Motherboard *http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01357135&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&lc=en&dlc=en... *And here is the link to the item I want to get soon *AMD HDZ975FBGMBOX Phenom II X4 975 Black Edition Processor - Quad Core, 6MB L3 Cache, 3.6GHz, Socket AM3, Unlocked, Retail at TigerDirect.com *

I have thoroughly researched this endeavor and know that the TDP has to be 95w to even consider upgrading and having it perform well. I have also read some of the other posts of people who have the same specs and it is confirmed that the "Phenom II 945 Deneb 3.0 Ghz" processor works with my board just the bios says "unknown processor". This makes me believe that the 975 BE will work seeing how it is like the 945 just faster. I want to make sure this is going to work before I buy anything because if I don't that's big problems. The HP site I linked above says the socket type is AM2+ under the "processor upgrade information tab" does this mean the socket of my motherboard is AM2+? If so then I can use AM3 CPU's if not I guess I wont be upgrading soon. If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I do not believe your motherboard will accomodate the Phenom II cpu whatsoever; the link to your motherboard which shows "processor upgrade information" details upgrade of phenom cpu's (first generation phenom's) that is


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

From HP


> Socket type: AM2+
> Motherboard supports the following processor upgrades:
> 
> *
> ...


The chip set and the Bios has to support the CPU, HP is not known for Bios updates to allow newer CPU's on their motherboards.

The older Phenom II 940 3.0 was made to be a AM2+ CPU the 945 may run but I'll bet not where it should run same for the 975, CPU changes on OEM systems often turn into trial and error experiments.


----------



## Zach253 (Apr 4, 2011)

Does my board have a AM2+ socket??? if so the AM3 chip will work because I have asked on another forum and it is confirmed the phenom Deneb 925 and 945 works. So I assume the 975 will work. A couple other people have my board and it is working great with them, I was just getting secondary opinions. My bios is 5.14 and according to others, the bios will say "processor unknown" but it is fully functional. I was just clarifying that my board has a AM2+ socket that's all. I hope it will work the TDP is correct and its a great CPU I guess ill have to take the plunge?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YES your board is an AM2 scoket


----------



## Zach253 (Apr 4, 2011)

No is it a AM2+ socket??? I know now that the am3 chips have 938 contacts and socket am2/am2+ have 940 so it will fit but I don't know maybe I should take the plunge...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

AM2, AM2+ is physically the same socket. 

The HT speed on the M2 series is limited to 2000 ht's.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Zach: The 975 is a Socket AM3 proc. Yes it will physically fit your board. That does not necessarily mean it will work.

Do take note: The spec list on that Tiger Direct page contains incorrect information. Specifically the wattage. TDP of the 975 is 125 watts. This is confirmed by the given AMD chip identifier number. Look at the first two digits after the model number (Z975). 
HDZ975*FB*GMBOX

The FB denotes a 125 or 140 watt chip. There are some 95 watt Phenom II's but they will have the power codes WF (socket AM3) or WC (AM2+)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Zach253 said:


> No is it a AM2+ socket??? I know now that the am3 chips have 938 contacts and socket am2/am2+ have 940 so it will fit but I don't know maybe I should take the plunge...






JUMP in / the purchase of the 975 will get you that much closer to a major upgrade :wink:


----------



## Zach253 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok thanks guys and a special thanks to gcavan for the in depth analysis. I would have bought that 975 and would have either fried my mobo or black screened. I am instead getting this then AMD HDX840WFGMBOX Phenom II X4 840 Processor - Quad Core, 2MB L2 Cache, 3.2GHz, Socket AM3, Retail at TigerDirect.com

Tell me what you guys think of this. The wattage is correct and everything. I just have to buy it now. I hope it works im still kinda shaky on if my board is really a AM2+ board but I guess ill have to trust the HP site.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't think the x4 840 will support DDR2, the big difference between the AM2+ and AM3 is the change from DDR2 to DDR3 not all the Phenom II's have a memory controller that will run the higher voltage DDR2.


----------



## Zach253 (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe it will work. the Phenom II X4 945 (*95W model*, HDX945WFK4DGM) is confirmed working with M2N68-LA Narra3 via many of the forums i have visited. So the 840 has relatively the same attributes. Im figuring it will work at this point im pretty much done researching and correcting peoples mistakes like TIGERDIRECT lol. I just looked it up and the new 840 supports ddr2 and ddr3 but thanks for the help!!!


----------



## deadmanavir (May 7, 2011)

Hey there i registered just for this thread ... i want confirmation whether or or not the AMD X4 840 is working with the Narra3 board .... 

@Zach253 - hows the CPU working for your narra3 ?


----------



## Zach253 (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't bought it yet. Let me know if it works with yours tho!!! It will work I am sure because it is virtually the same as the Deneb 95W 3.0 Phenom II processor I saw that was confirmed working with the narra 3.


----------



## Hakmann7384 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a "newb" to this forum but I've been a reader for quite some time and have found it very helpful. I own a PC/gaming tech business here in Fresno, CA.. I'm upgrading a customers machine. He has purchased and had me install so far - A Asus Geforce GTX580 (fermi), a Corsair HX1000w mod. PSU, and a new case cause all that wouldn't fit well or stay cool enough in his HP Pavilion m9400f case. He has the M2N68-LA board and everything works perfectly but he wants to upgrade the CPU now. He has currently has the Phenom I x4 9750 Agena Socket AM2+ 96w. He just ordered the Phenom II x4 BE 975 Deneb Socket AM3 125w. I know that as far as the socket and BIOS goes it'll work no problem. My question is... Is this BOARD actually limited to only 95w or is it just a matter of needing more power from the PSU? If it's a BIOS limitation then there may be an update out there that will allow 125w CPU's to run on this board. I'll have to look into it and get back to everyone... Anyone have any thoughts please feel free to respond. Just thought I'd throw all this out there. :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

125w CPU's generally have a 8 pin EPS power connector rather then a 4 ATX CPU power connector, it mostly has to do with the CPU power regulation circuity on the motherboard.

I'm not so sure a Phenom II will work on that board.


> showhide
> Processor upgrade information
> Socket type: AM2+
> Motherboard supports the following processor upgrades:
> ...


From> Motherboard Specifications, M2N68-LA (Narra3) HP Pavilion Elite m9400f Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Hakmann7384 (Jun 5, 2011)

True... However... I have the ASUS M2N-SLI (non deluxe) board. Which is a Socket AM2 board. It wouldn't even POST with the Phenom I x4 9750 Agena. However, as soon as I updated the BIOS to version 5001 it worked and still works flawlessly. Also CPU ID shows it as 96w. So, I'm thinking that a BIOS update for the M2N68-LA may be the solution to getting the Phenom II x4 975 Deneb to work. I'm gonna try it cause if it doesn't work he's gonna buy a new board anyway... What is your opinion... I'm thinking of gearing him toward either the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard, or the ASUS Sabertooth. (BIG ASUS fan here).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Problem is it's a OEM HP board(HP Bios) they do not produce bios updates for CPU upgrades like Asus does for retail boards and being a nforce 430 chipset it does not show support for Phenom II's even on the Retail M2N board.

The Sabertooth is a very good board but it's a Intel board.

Depending on his needs the 790x is at a sweet price point right now> Newegg.com - ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AM3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## Hakmann7384 (Jun 5, 2011)

*AMD Phenom II x4 975 Deneb 125w 3.6Ghz Compatible MoBo*

Thanx wrench 97! I think that's gonna be "just what the doctor ordered". It's a pretty nice board and the price point is excellent! I'll let him know. ray:


----------



## Hakmann7384 (Jun 5, 2011)

Called up the customer and he went with the ASUS M4A89TD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard, and CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz. :3-rockon:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a lot of money for a couple USB3 ports .

The ram will run best set to 1333.


----------



## Zach253 (Apr 4, 2011)

Going to buy the Phenom II 840 3.2GHz soon. I hope it works!!! The Deneb Phenom II 925 and 945 3.0GHZ is confirmed working with my board. Anyone have any other information about this topic.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

why shy away from wrench's original reccomendation of the 790X board? you will see ZERO improvement in Real World Performance from the deneb 945 or 955 so why mess around with the "hope game"


----------



## Hakmann7384 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey the customer is always right. It's what he wanted so, it's what he got. It actually runs VERY well. I was impressed. He got the AMD Phenom II x4 975 3.6Ghz. :grin:


----------

